# redundant backup



## waylander (May 22, 2005)

aside from being a plant geek, I'm also a tech geek, thus an interest in redundant systems.

In addition to appropriate Light/CO2/nutrient levels for algae control, I've been giving some thought to adding a UV light for long term redundancy.

As I understand it, micronutrients, when exposed to UV radiation, have a tendency to oxidize, and thus become fairly useless to the plants.

Granted, the effectiveness of UV vs. algae (as well as how quickly/much nutrients are oxidized) is a function of how much of the water column is exposed for how long, and this is intended as a redundant backup, the question remains; 
Where is the balance between an effective addition to algae control and a detrimental oxidation of important nutrients ?

or is it just an expensive toy that's really neat to have and play with ?


sK!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not sure anyone has run some tests on this. I have a UV unit I run when I see greenwater trying to take hold. I turn it off a few days later.

In any event, I think using it continuosly will impact your nutrient availability as depending on your tank's size, even the smallest pump would circulate enough water through it to result in oxidation.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
The use of UV sterilizers has no negative impact on running planted aquariums. I use 3 UV sterilizers each 30 Watts for many years and I found no difference in aquariums with and without it. My aquariums run on the PPS fertilization system where TE are dosed at very small quantities of 0.006 – 0.06 Fe ppm a day. We would see deficiencies easily at these low concentrations.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Ditto what Edward has said.
I've heard the theory, but never seen any significant issues of any kind, still, it's a wasteful electrical item unless there's an issue with GW or disease.
A properly set up tank should never see Green water.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

